
The Sveriges Riksbank Prize in Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel 2019 - jermaink
https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/economic-sciences/2019/summary/
======
INGELRII
Really good choice for two reasons.

1\. The research subject is very important.

2\. The methodology and experimental design these researchers have developed
is really good.

